# Software para redes HFC



## pmm20 (Jul 10, 2010)

Estuve buscando el Lode Data Design Assistant para el diseño de redes HFC pero no lo puedo encontrar para bajarlo. ¿Alguien sabe de alguna página de donde lo pueda sacar?

Muchas gracias.


----------

